# Ultrasonic Cleaner



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone use an ultrasonic cleaner for spray tip and spray gun cleaning? I have one on order to try. Mainly thinking for flat tips if they get plugged up between coats and is since I will have it anyway, to throw the spray gun parts into as well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Anyone use an ultrasonic cleaner for spray tip and spray gun cleaning? I have one on order to try. Mainly thinking for flat tips if they get plugged up between coats and is since I will have it anyway, to throw the spray gun parts into as well.



I don't have one but a friend does and he has 2 of my guns to clean for me, I might invest into one if they come out new looking.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Never heard of this thing before. Interesting, is this the same unit that they use to clean jewelry? Let us know if it works good.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Never heard of this thing before. Interesting, is this the same unit that they use to clean jewelry? Let us know if it works good.



Pretty much the same but a little bigger.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have used an ultrasonic cleaner for my hobby of repairing and cleaning brass antique clock parts. Never thought of using it for my spray tips. Good idea.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Any updates on this one? I'm curious to see how it all turned out? Got those things unclogged/clean?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

harbor frieght sells them for 70 bucks. . .


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The ultrasonic cleaner got here late last week. I have not fired it up yet. Need to figured out what cleaning solution to use yet.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DeanV said:


> The ultrasonic cleaner got here late last week. I have not fired it up yet. Need to figured out what cleaning solution to use yet.


Try the WB Gun & Line cleaner {glc-10} from ML Cambell

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=MLC&doctype=PDS&prodno=035777841747&lang=2


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> harbor frieght sells them for 70 bucks. . .


Yeah I bought it on sale for $29. I just used water and then I used water and soap. 

Didn't do anything. I would have been better off using the old scrub brush. But it's a cheapy and I may not have had the right solution. 

So...who knows that was my experience, maybe we'll have a different result here pretty soon. Still interested and I think the thing works, just maybe my unit isn't all that great.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yesterday I tried vinegar and ammonia for cleaning solutions. Vinegar did nothing. Ammonia did work, but took too long unless it was just light build up. I also tried Krud Cutter and that seemed to work about as well as ammonia. Getting into clogged spray tip openings looks like it may be a problem, but need to try some other stuff.

Make sure you degas the cleaning solutions before trying to clean something by running the solution only through a cycle or use the degas setting if your machine has one. I need to play around more with the built in heater and solutions. I am trying to put parts and solutions in a plastic bag for cleaning to make trying different solutions easier.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

there is a spray cleaner here called challenger that cuts latex really nicely,and you can dilute if needed,see if you can get it down there...works great!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We can get that here. Did not think of that one.


In fact, we probably have it in our shop.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

What unit are you using?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Lyman ts-6000


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...nknown;cat105591780;cat105670080;cat105670980


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, didn't even think of Cabela's haha. Learned something new today. lol

Now the real question: Does it work as advertised? lol


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Things like dye stain clean off well. 

Dried primer and paints, loosen but need to be wiped off off. It does not get into small openings as well as I had hoped. I need to try more things though. Early in the testing stages.

Tips so far:

1. Heat is good.
2. Degas solution
3. For trying different solutions, fill tank with water and plastic bags with cleaner to try different solutions with less tank cleaning.
4. Plastic bags like to get small leaks.

It looks like it may have been a good idea, but due to the binders and adhesion of paint, not as good as I had hoped for. But, maybe the key is frequent cleanings with less build up.


----------

